# mp3 (NOT iPod!) speakers!



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi 

I'm looking for one of those speaker dock things for my mp3 player (Sony Walkman) but all I can seem to find is iPod related :upset:

Does anyone know of, or can recommend, a decent speaker dock that will work for a Sony?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Iain

Perhaps not suprime HiFi but I have used a pair of powered speakers. Certainly reasonable sound. Try PCworld to see what they have just to make sure of the correct jack size.

Try eBay for 'Powered Speakers'


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Donald.

I never thought about PCWorld (mainly because I don't go near them for PC related stuff) - I'll have a look.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I only 'look' then hit the 'net & eBay.

When you do look, be sure that the connector jack is the stereo type for 2 speakers & not the type for surround sound (5+1 or 7+1) with multiple connecting bands on the jack.


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Speaker-Dock-Walkman-Black/dp/B002M78J9S

Just search for "walkman dock" on wherever. When using search engines to find specific products, it's best to use the least amount of words that still describe the whole product, or you'll get kicked back a bunch of stuff that's only related to part of your query.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

So much for "we don't need anything fancy" says Mrs Glas. We ended up with this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-S...em-iPod/dp/tech-data/B003BT4MKQ/ref=de_a_smtd

I have to say the sound is superb and it's slim enough to fit underneath the TV stand.


----------



## mccarron (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you using the 30 pin docking port or the AUX port. I thought the IPOD docks only worked with IPODs or Apple products


----------

